# Raffle Gun??



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

Looking for a gun that is currently very desired to add on to a gun raffle for a fundraiser. 
What kind of gun would really draw your interest into purchasing a raffle ticket. or what is a top selling gun at this point of time.


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Anything made by be Berretta or Benelli.


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

I agree with Josh Any of your upper class of gun rifle or shotgun


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Whats your target market? Look at who you are looking to sell to, then go with that. Is it an upland< deer, coyote, goose?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I would need more info to help you out...

What is the fundraiser for? Is it a specific type of club like...DU, Delta, PF, Deer hunters Association, Trappers Association, etc.

Need to know your market before I can really give any advise.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i would get a red ryder if it was my raffle.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Depends, are you looking for a higher dollar, less chances raffle, or lots of chances, low dollar.

Ruger No. 1's are usually a hit on our raffles for limited chances.


----------



## maranatha77 (Oct 27, 2008)

I am doing the same thing in 2 weeks, but in an auction. I will probably go with a 7mm-08 in the Savage. Around here the economy is kinda slow but being it is a good kids round I think it will bring a good price. Also, I can order it with a scope on it. Good profit margin. God bless your raffle, Paul...<><


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Our local Shooters Club holds a raffle every year. Several years ago we started offering our first prize as a Stainless-Steel T/C Encore with the winners choice of it being a Rifle or a Handgun in any standard production caliber T/C offers or if they do not want the Gun they have the choise of taking $450.00 cash. This has worked quite well for us.

Larry


----------



## nesika308 (Oct 23, 2008)

In are area it woud be a non magnum rifle and leapold scope,but thats a big undertaking to sell 1000 - $2 tickets to make $800.

Seams everyone already has all the magnums they want.


----------

